# Kicking the stinking with vaping. My stop smoking experience



## Caveman (12/4/16)

Hey guys. I'm still pretty much new when it comes to vaping, but I am a month and a half free of the stinkies, haven't touched a single one, but I always looked for someone to tell me what to expect to happen physically to me when I stopped smoking completely. There is a great thread, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.t813/, about some tips and what to expect with regards to vaping. As for those of us that have only recently kicked the old habit I thought I would share some of my experiences.

I'l start with some background on my smoking habits, started when I was in high school and smoked socially, like we do, for a period, then I started smoking every day and buying my own packs. I ended up smoking 30 chesterfield red a day for just shy of 10 years. We did some quick research and found a good deal on the IJust2 starter kit. Went out and bought it and started vaping that day.

It took about a week to get used to the throat hit and the throat burn and dryness went away fairly quickly. So what happens now, I stopped smoking completely thereafter and was exclusively vaping. This is where it gets interesting. The first couple of days were odd, I still craved a cigarette, but not for the reasons I though. It wasn't a nicotine crave, it was more a habit crave. The infamous triggers that all the stop smoking websites talk about, those were the hardest to get over. What worked for me? Just vape. Vape through it until it goes away, it doesn't last long, a few minutes or so.

So on to the psychical part. What happened to me? So after a week I suddenly realized what smoking really smells like. It has been so many years since I started, I forgot what the burning smelled like, smoking now smells like burning paper more than anything else. I started smelling the fabric softener on my clothes, where previously it was just a smoke smell. After only a few days my fingers started losing the tobacco stains and and my immediate sense of smell and taste got slightly better. About 3 weeks without smoking, I learned that what I thought I liked I didn't. My taste went away for about 4 days between week 2 and 3, and then suddenly came back with a bang. I could taste subtle things I couldn't before, for me this was most noticeable in coffee. For the first time I could really taste the coffee. I completely stopped eating peppadews as I found I couldn't tolerate the flavor, where before I didn't mind it. Week 4 I realize a very significant change in my breathing. I don't have that odd shallow block in my lungs anymore, not sure how to describe it, almost as if when you take a deep inhale, just before you feel like you are at full capacity, something stops and no more air wants to go in, and you are left feeling a bit disappointed. My sense of smell has also changed a lot, I smell smaller things I never noticed before, like the fabric softener, and, very odd I know, I can smell my hands. After cutting onions for example, I can smell the onion aroma on my skin, which was very new to me lol.. My breathing capacity increased a lot and I sleep a lot better now also, although I did start eating healthy and exercising so that probably has a lot do with that also. After about 2 weeks, a lot of fluid started loosening up. Pretty nasty I know, but there was a lot of wet coughing and phlegm that wanted out, this lasted about a week and then the cough suddenly went away completely. I have the occasional wet cough still, but nothing near as much as that week. Its like having a chest infection, without any of the being sick symptoms. Just a wet phlegmy cough 

A long read I know, but hey, if nothing else, its a good reference for me when I look back in a few months. Everyday since I quit smoking has been getting better. I'm sure I have a fair way to go still to undo the ill effects, but so far its been very noticeable.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Can relate 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (12/4/16)

Caveman said:


> Hey guys. I'm still pretty much new when it comes to vaping, but I am a month and a half free of the stinkies, haven't touched a single one, but I always looked for someone to tell me what to expect to happen physically to me when I stopped smoking completely. There is a great thread, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-to-expect-on-you-vaping-journey.t813/, about some tips and what to expect with regards to vaping. As for those of us that have only recently kicked the old habit I thought I would share some of my experiences.
> 
> I'l start with some background on my smoking habits, started when I was in high school and smoked socially, like we do, for a period, then I started smoking every day and buying my own packs. I ended up smoking 30 chesterfield red a day for just shy of 10 years. We did some quick research and found a good deal on the IJust2 starter kit. Went out and bought it and started vaping that day.
> 
> ...


For me the most noticeable difference has been the ability to smell things. After about 3 weeks of not smoking I remember sitting in the lounge and I could smell the tomatos that my wife was cutting in the kitchen. I couldn't believe they had such a potent smell to them! As @Caveman points out, the taste of coffee, which I have always loved definitely got better too!

A downside to an improved sense of smell, is that my job can be quite physical, and I have always prided myself on not being the stinky employee (as a smoker you don't realise that it you are in fact stinky, ALWAYS!), but since regaining my sense of smell I realised that by 15h00, I smell like BO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (12/4/16)

@Caveman - that is a winner post on several fronts!

Winner that you have stopped smoking! Congrats! What a marvellous achievement! Smokers understand the significance of this. Long may it continue!

And thnaks for taking the time to write up your experiences. Was a great read and I identify with everything you said! Agree on the onions. Lol. 

I am sure your writeup will help many others that are considering stopping smoking as well as those that have just started their journey. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/4/16)

@Caveman i can relate to your story as i have been smoke free for 1 month 8 days 12 hours 53 minutes and counting, and I am glad to say that the Vaping Community has helped me a lot to stop smoking, and I'm glad that I can be part of the statistic that vaping helps stop smoking. I have never felt this good, no morning cough or throwing up because of the coughing...smelling the fresh morning air, the freshly cut grass, wet ground, oh and the amazing smell of rain and so much more!!!! Then there is the realisation of smelling other smokers during the smoke and after the smoke and thinking that's how i smelt being a smoker. But that's behind me and I cant be happier. Thanks to all for the support and being an awesome supporting community.

And now I'm trying to convert every smoker I come across...

Live long Vape on!!!

Vape Vape Vape!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (12/4/16)

That was a nice read...After 38 years of smoking cigarettes and a bit of pipe in the latter years, vaping is one of the biggest favors I have done for my lungs and body. I too want to convert other smokers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/4/16)

Any of you fellas also got the lung pains in the beginning? Was as if my lungs could finally feel how badly I messed them up. All gone now. Feeling light as a ninja.


----------



## Cespian (12/4/16)

Very refreshing read @Caveman, nice post ... memoirs of a vaper FTW

Just remember to keep the Ultima ready as soon as you hit the 2 year mark of vaping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (7/5/16)

Hi guys just thought I'd hop on the thread to share my experience, I'm still in the process of kicking the stinkies but so far so good, getting better everyday. I used to be on average a 30-40 cigarette a day guy, and vaped in between on some beginner gear. A month ago I promised my wife I'd quit cigarettes (gradually) because the smell affects her sinus quite badly so I hopped on to my local vape store and purchased some goodies, a Vapor Flask Classic (which is now replaced by an RX200), a Griffin 22 RTA, along with a Coil Master DIY V2 Kit, Nitecore D4 Charger, 3 Samsung 25r's, 3 LG HG2's, a nice RX200 silicone sleeve, Kendo Gold Cotton and UD Builder's Choice Wire Box. It was difficult getting used to the airy draw of the Griffin but rather than using as an alternative, I used it to supplement my nicotine craving in between cigarettes and eventually the cigarette cravings got less day by day, only problem I had was I felt like I was over vaping (if that's even a thing), if I had a full tank infront of me I'd vape it constantly till empty, refill and repeat so I figured to combat this I'd look into dripping, watched some YouTube reviews on different products and ended up going with the DotMod Petri V2 (perfect airflow for me and the flavor is just unreal). I've got dual twisted 0.31ohm (RX200 reading), (28g x 3), 8 wrap, 3mm ID coils stuffed with Kendo Gold Cotton flowing to create a bed in the center of the deck which wicks perfectly to give me a good 25+ toots on well saturated cotton at 65watts, that's roughly my equivalent of a cigarette when the craving hits and saves me loads on juice consumption (the wider optional Dotcap makes dripping through the drip tip that much easier). I still use my Griffin 22 RTA, 0.54ohm (RX200 reading),dual 2.5mm ID claptons (26g,32g) at 50watts exclusively while driving, when I'm lazy to drip or feel like chain vaping. I'm on 3mg nicotine and currently down to 2-3 cigarettes a day, the wife enjoyed my vape so much so I got her a little Mini Volt Kit in red with some good 0mg juices. I try loads of different local and international e liquids but I'll stick with the local stuff to keep it affordable, flavors like Paulie's Coffee Cake, The E Liquid Project Cowboy's Apple Pie (apple pie, nuts, tobacco), Opus Sonata (apple, blackcurrant, menthol), Opus Interlude (pipe tobacco, honey) really help with those strong cravings. So far so good I'd say

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/5/16)

Welcome @Moey_Ismail 
Congrats on the cutting down of the cigarettes - and thanks for the detailed post above.
You are doing fantastically!!!
All the best

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (7/5/16)

Silver said:


> Welcome @Moey_Ismail
> Congrats on the cutting down of the cigarettes - and thanks for the detailed post above.
> You are doing fantastically!!!
> All the best


Thank you sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (16/5/16)

AWSOMENESS @Caveman


----------



## Casper (16/5/16)

Good job man! I must admit, I am still on about 3 to 4 of the k@k stuff per day. Reeeeeeeeeally having a struggle to leave that:, "When you wake up in the mornin' , you light it up, and you take that first dragg" OMG. 

Youre ahead of me @Caveman. Congrats brother.


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Casper said:


> Good job man! I must admit, I am still on about 3 to 4 of the k@k stuff per day. Reeeeeeeeeally having a struggle to leave that:, "When you wake up in the mornin' , you light it up, and you take that first dragg" OMG.
> 
> Youre ahead of me @Caveman. Congrats brother.



Im also on about 4-5 per day. That one 'when you wake up in the morning'.. I just cant seem to get rid of it. 

And to think when i started smoking that k@k stuff i told myself i can stop whenever i want to.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casper (16/5/16)

@Vape0206, The best part for me is the fact the the k@k stuff made us sick and feeling terrible when all of us actually started to smoke. Nauseousness and stomach pains and stuff. WHY CARRY ON???????? WHY TORTURE YOURSELF TO START SMOKING? Yes, I guess it was back in the day it was "Cool" to smoke.... Why did I want to be Cool? Today, I think it is MUCH, MUCH cooler to vape!


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

I dont think anyone can answer that questions.. There is absolutely no reason to carry smoking or to even begin smoking yet millions of people do it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

And vaping is just so much better. There are so many flavours that you will never get enough of. So much new things to learn when comes to coil rebuilding etc. that you wont ever get bored. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (16/5/16)

Casper said:


> Good job man! I must admit, I am still on about 3 to 4 of the k@k stuff per day. Reeeeeeeeeally having a struggle to leave that:, "When you wake up in the mornin' , you light it up, and you take that first dragg" OMG.
> 
> Youre ahead of me @Caveman. Congrats brother.


The after dinner one was the worst for me. Terribly difficult to get rid of that craving. But hey it got better and then just wham I didn't want them anymore. I had a drag of HRH's cigarette the other day, for science of course, and I couldn't even inhale it. The taste was just so bad. I was shocked that it tasted that bad. I couldn't get that taste out of my mouth for half an hour later either, I am a happy vaper and have no thoughts of even touching a cigarette again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

After any meal i find it difficult to resist the craving

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus (16/5/16)

Caveman said:


> The after dinner one was the worst for me. Terribly difficult to get rid of that craving. But hey it got better and then just wham I didn't want them anymore. I had a drag of HRH's cigarette the other day, for science of course, and I couldn't even inhale it. The taste was just so bad. I was shocked that it tasted that bad. I couldn't get that taste out of my mouth for half an hour later either, I am a happy vaper and have no thoughts of even touching a cigarette again.



I guess we all if not most of the smokers went through this after dinner smoke as a ritual.
Like yourself, a few months ago i took a pull of a cigarette and it tasted disgusting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (16/5/16)

When trying to get off the fags my biggest miss was the "post coital" cigarette. I got over this by not ever having sex. Unfortunately my wife has run off with the courier who delivers my vape mail.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (16/5/16)

Neal said:


> When trying to get off the fags my biggest miss was the "post coital" cigarette. I got over this by not ever having sex. Unfortunately my wife has run off with the courier who delivers my vape mail.






A tad bit drastic...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

@Cespian i think so too

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (16/5/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 54462
> 
> 
> A tad bit drastic...


Mate, to say I am devastated by this turn of events is an understatement. I am heartbroken. He was an excellent courier and it will very difficult to replace him.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

